# new mover - Extremadura



## grahamp (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello all, I am thinking of purchasing a property outright and moving to the Extremadura area. I want to live there for about 8 months of the year. I have a house in England which I will rent out and try to live of the earnings from that, should be at least £700 per month. I have calculated in the tax necessary for the purchase and am looking for a rural property with some land. I do not wish to build on the land but want to enhance it by planting tress etc. I will be paying a visit in about a months time. If any members have any advise for me this would be very much appreciated. Thanks Graham.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi I live in Extremadura where do you want to move to


----------



## grahamp (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Cambio, thank you for the reply. I want to live in rural area, with deciduos woodland and a small stream. If i can live of my earnings i would like to intergrate with those already there by being helpful to those in need (for free), and by planting more tree's to encorouge wildlife. I do not want freezing tempretures in winter, mild is ok. A lot to ask, but hey we can all dream. Regards Graham.:relaxed:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

grahamp said:


> Hello Cambio, thank you for the reply. I want to live in rural area, with deciduous woodland and a small stream. If i can live of my earnings i would like to intergrate with those already there by being helpful to those in need (for free), and by planting more tree's to encorouge wildlife. I do not want freezing tempretures in winter, mild is ok. A lot to ask, but hey we can all dream. Regards Graham.:relaxed:


Extremadura is roughly the size of Switzerland. It is a big place and very varied. As for planting more trees, we are a region of trees, many different types. from Spanish Oaks to chestnut trees giving wonderful autumn displays of colour.

It does get cold here in the winter, this year we had nights as low as -4 

Living off your earnings will depend on your earnings. Extremadura is one of the poorest regions and the cheapest regions to live in, having said that, the land is not that cheap, or as cheap as some think it is. You are going to have to be more specific about what area you want to live in. 
Zafra to the south, Caceres in the central west or north in the Sierra De Gata.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> Extremadura is roughly the size of Switzerland. It is a big place and very varied. As for planting more trees, we are a region of trees, many different types. from Spanish Oaks to chestnut trees giving wonderful autumn displays of colour.
> 
> It does get cold here in the winter, this year we had nights as low as -4
> 
> ...


Also bear in mind that the temperatures vary with altitude. Low altitudes will be hotter in summer and may be (if they are frost hollows) very much colder in winter. Higher altitudes will be cooler in Summer and will, most likely, be colder in winter. w.r.t. growing trees, you may find that there are restrictions on what trees you grow.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

grahamp said:


> Hello all, I am thinking of purchasing a property outright and moving to the Extremadura area. I want to live there for about 8 months of the year. I have a house in England which I will rent out and try to live of the earnings from that, should be at least £700 per month. I have calculated in the tax necessary for the purchase and am looking for a rural property with some land. I do not wish to build on the land but want to enhance it by planting tress etc. I will be paying a visit in about a months time. If any members have any advise for me this would be very much appreciated. Thanks Graham.


It sounds strange that you have decided on Extremadura without being more specific about which area. As others have mentioned, it's a big place, and diverse in its terrain. But anyway, I'd recommend the Sierra de Gredos, and places around Jarandilla, Yuste and Jaraíz. The land there is very fertile: several of my in-laws own fincas around there and grow pretty much anything and everything you can think of (figs, lemons, oranges, kiwis, grapes, melons, peppers, tomatoes, cherries, strawberries, etc) without much more than chucking some seeds on the ground.

The main drawbacks with that area are that it's cold in winter and the villages are dead outside of the holiday season. Well Jaraíz might have a bit more life as it's more of a town, but it's not so pretty. But if you are paying a visit then it's worth passing through that area - especially stopping off in Jarandilla and the Monastery in Yuste.

Also I think if you intend to live off £700 per month then it's cutting it too fine.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

The majority of agricultural property in Extremadura is owned by terratenientes (landowners) and it has the appearance of semi-abandoned extension. That is misleading and untouchable. That is la dehesa, cork oaks and evergreen oaks forming a clear forest, it is perfect for bull and iberian pig breeding. It is apparently wild and deserted but very controlled. 

The northern highlands is the best choice to rent a small farm. Jerte and Vera valleys are expensive because their specific pepper and cherry crops. Sierra de Gata and specially Las Hurdes were traditionally considered the poorest and secluded place in ​​Spain but which area might better fit your budget and if you have hermit soul.

I may have exaggerated a little: Coria and Plasencia are not extremely far. Chestnut trees, pinus pinaster, oaks, olive trees and all that Chopera said. Also there are _chopos_, certainly. Citrus seems unusual but not impossible.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chopera said:


> It sounds strange that you have decided on Extremadura without being more specific about which area. As others have mentioned, it's a big place, and diverse in its terrain. But anyway, I'd recommend the Sierra de Gredos, and places around Jarandilla, Yuste and Jaraíz. The land there is very fertile: several of my in-laws own fincas around there and grow pretty much anything and everything you can think of (figs, lemons, oranges, kiwis, grapes, melons, peppers, tomatoes, cherries, strawberries, etc) without much more than chucking some seeds on the ground.
> 
> The main drawbacks with that area are that it's cold in winter and the villages are dead outside of the holiday season. Well Jaraíz might have a bit more life as it's more of a town, but it's not so pretty. But if you are paying a visit then it's worth passing through that area - especially stopping off in Jarandilla and the Monastery in Yuste.
> 
> Also I think if you intend to live off £700 per month then it's cutting it too fine.


We are more south ( north of Caceres) but we have no issues here growing anything at all the soil is very fertile. Agree a 700 is not a lot to live off, smallholding/homesteading which is what we are doing takes many things to be successful. The two major things being Money and Time. Money because you need to have the equipment etc to produce, plus power Solar is not normal on houses that are only used at the weekends and water is not on tap, so solar and borehole installations need to be considered. Time After two years we are not self-sufficient in everything. Trees including fruit take time, vegetables tale time and work



carquinyoli said:


> The majority of agricultural property in Extremadura is owned by terratenientes (landowners) and it has the appearance of semi-abandoned extension. That is misleading and untouchable. That is la dehesa, cork oaks and evergreen oaks forming a clear forest, it is perfect for bull and iberian pig breeding. It is apparently wild and deserted but very controlled.
> 
> The northern highlands is the best choice to rent a small farm. Jerte and Vera valleys are expensive because their specific pepper and cherry crops. Sierra de Gata and specially Las Hurdes were traditionally considered the poorest and secluded place in ​​Spain but which area might better fit your budget and if you have hermit soul.
> 
> I may have exaggerated a little: Coria and Plasencia are not extremely far. Chestnut trees, pinus pinaster, oaks, olive trees and all that Chopera said. Also there are _chopos_, certainly. Citrus seems unusual but not impossible.



Citrus is not unusal here, we do not have the Lemon and Orange groves of some ares, but most people here have Citrus trees on there fincas, but they need watching in the colder winters when they are young



baldilocks said:


> Also bear in mind that the temperatures vary with altitude. Low altitudes will be hotter in summer and may be (if they are frost hollows) very much colder in winter. Higher altitudes will be cooler in Summer and will, most likely, be colder in winter. w.r.t. growing trees, you may find that there are restrictions on what trees you grow.


We get fairly cold here in the winter, we are in a Frost pocket, and get severe ground frosts through the winter months


You really need to be more specific about where you want to be and go from there, also this will depend on your budget to buy a finca with a house. Most are habitable but do need work. Again we are only just finishing our renovations after two years


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We are quite a long way from Extremadura (375km the other end of the N432) but at 723m we have to get the fleece out as soon as it gets frosty and our lemon and our clementino look like pine moth sacs until the hardest of frosts pass.


----------



## grahamp (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello again, I have not explained my self very well, I an not adverse to some winter weather but do not want the long period of time of the English winter, which I think of as from Oct through to The end of April, where you can have nearly freezing conditions for months on end. With my house rented out my calculations are that I would have 1000 euros per month. I enjoy the natural world so probably an area that has a diverse range of wildlife and fauna.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

grahamp said:


> Hello again, I have not explained my self very well, I an not adverse to some winter weather but do not want the long period of time of the English winter, which I think of as from Oct through to The end of April, where you can have nearly freezing conditions for months on end. With my house rented out my calculations are that I would have 1000 euros per month. I enjoy the natural world so probably an area that has a diverse range of wildlife and fauna.


I don't live in Extremadura so I can't say for sure, but my experience in Madrid is that Spanish winters feel shorter (say December, January and February) and for me at least, they are far more pleasant because you have longer hours of daylight, and much less wind and rain. This also means you get 4 proper seasons to enjoy, rather than the varying degrees of grey slush you get in the UK.

I still think €1000/month would be a struggle - it might be worth looking into some way of generating income (e.g. a "casa rural"). Alternatively, instead of buying somewhere in Spain you could rent, and you could use the money to buy another property in the UK to rent out. You'd need to do the sums yourself of course, but in my experience buying in Spain isn't very cost-effective, and rents can be very low.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chopera said:


> I don't live in Extremadura so I can't say for sure, but my experience in Madrid is that Spanish winters feel shorter (say December, January, and February) and for me at least, they are far more pleasant because you have longer hours of daylight, and much less wind and rain. This also means you get 4 proper seasons to enjoy, rather than the varying degrees of grey slush you get in the UK.
> 
> I still think €1000/month would be a struggle - it might be worth looking into some way of generating income (e.g. a "casa rural"). Alternatively, instead of buying somewhere in Spain you could rent, and you could use the money to buy another property in the UK to rent out. You'd need to do the sums yourself of course, but in my experience buying in Spain isn't very cost-effective, and rents can be very low.



I agree and I do live in Extremadura We do have 4 proper seasons which we enjoy, but we do get Rain, and at the moment the rain seems to have been here since January and it is still raining, what we do not lack for here is water. But generally agree not the grey of the UK

1000 is doable but its tight and you would probably not drive etc with that budget. renting buying is a personal decision, buying here is cheaper than other places, rentals tend to be in towns and villages, rural fincas are used most weekends.

Casa rurals This is an area for walking, birdwatching, hunting, and we have several world heritage sites. The Junta here are very strict about casa rurals, what they offer, etc tread carefully and get advice...........


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

[/url] subir fotos online[/IMG]


----------

